# Flavored or unflavored???



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you guys prefer flavored BCAA's, EAA's, Creatine, Glutamine etc or do you like them unflavored?

Thanks!


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have both. Flavored is my go to for when I drink it by itself. But I keep un flavored to add to my protein shakes. If I could only pick one, im going flavored


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 17, 2014)

I prefer unflavored.  I buy them all separate and put them in one drink.  Then you can add Gatorade powder of your choice but lately I have been using cranberry juice.


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 17, 2014)

flavored for sure.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 17, 2014)

Flavored forBCAA's.......I need some happiness


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Dec 17, 2014)

I use unflavored everything,I hate artificial sweetness an flavoring,an for protein shakes I buy unsweetened cocoa powder an mix it in myself,it's as pure as you can get,very smooth no after taste,bcaas an creatine are a lil rough getting down but you get used to it


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 17, 2014)

I prefer flavored!  Especially if it is refreshing and taste good!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 17, 2014)

Unflavored creatine. Flavored Bcaa's.


----------



## SLW2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Flavored for me


----------



## SheriV (Dec 19, 2014)

Flavored. .I'm a sucker for xcivations x tend rasp , watermelon and grape. Watermelon is a mild enough taste everyone loves it (like my kids like it). The sour apple is the hubs fav.


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 19, 2014)

unflavored for me. I hate surcalose and all that other crap. Just give me the meat of it without the sugar coating.


----------



## raysd21 (Dec 19, 2014)

From prohormones back to BCAA's.  This...is truely a sad day.

Unflavored.  Too many choices nowadays.  In my day it was either raisin bran or nothin. 

One vacation my mom bought me Cookie Crisp.  Best vacation ever.  Got back home...fucking raisin bran...


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 19, 2014)

Real men take it plain, straight up parachute style and spend the money they save on more.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely unflavored. Can always add flavoring.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue raspberry pls..or prince flavored.. whichever


----------



## Big Puppy (Jan 2, 2015)

Flavored. Like scivation mango


----------



## greenglow (Jan 7, 2015)

unflavored, lets you add to them to whatever you want. cant add watermelon bcaa's to chocolate protein, doubt that would be any good


----------



## Wetworks (Jan 18, 2015)

flavored for BCAA and everything else gets mixed so unflavored for the rest!


----------



## actionjackson34 (Jan 21, 2015)

unflavored so you can mix with anything


----------



## justh8me (Jan 29, 2015)

Unflavored as well. I usually mix mine first with my pre-workout, and then with my post workout Protein. never know its there.


----------



## BadGas (Jan 29, 2015)

skinnyguy180 said:


> t lately I have been using cranberry juice.



Hows that heartburn??? Zantec works best after cranberry juice.. just fyi


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Jan 29, 2015)

Artificial sweeteners are no good for you,flavoring is fine,but it's really not the flavoring that makes it good,it's sucrolose an A-potassium,an even some have aspartame


----------



## rlbull25 (Jan 30, 2015)

It doesn't matter to me flavored or unflavored. I just take it.


----------



## Destro3m (Feb 2, 2015)

Unflavored is what I prefer so that I can mix it with the rest of my stuff, but it really does not matter. I have used both.


----------

